# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Quelle est votre empeinte cologique ?

## cyberzoide

faites le calcul (c'est rapide) ici : 
http://www.agir21.org/flash/empreint...eckplugin.html

moi, j'ai le score de *2.44* !
(rpartition : 3.76 nourriture, 0.12 transports, 2.66 habitat)


ce qui veut dire qu'il faudrait 2.44 planettes Terre pour permettre aux 6 millards d'habitant de mener le mme train de vie que moi !

----------


## vbrabant

C'est quoi un _empeinte_ cologique ?
C'est quand on boit trop de pintes ?
 ::dehors::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

resultats: 3.54 

nourriture 6.78 (pas ma faute si j'aime le khebab  ::aie:: )
transport: 0.99
habitation: 1.65

en mme temps, j'ai jamais vu des questions aussi mal choisies  ::roll:: . Beaucoup de personnes peuvent pas se passer de voiture. pour les panneaux solaires, vu le prix, y a pas un quart de pourcent des francais qui peuvent en avoir un et que ca soit rentable meme en revendant le surplus  EDF. Actuellement le rendement des cellules est de 5-10% par m.

----------


## gorgonite

total 1.45
nourriture 2.92
transport 0.12
habitation 0.81

----------


## Jannus

Mensonge 100% ?  ::aie:: 

Je n'ai pas fait le test
trop de questions stupides, tendancieuses (normal puisqu'colo  ::lol::  )

----------


## Tofalu

3.66  ::aie:: 

Transport : 3.21. P de ma faute, ma voiture est mon outil de travail, je fais 100000 par an tout seul rien que pour le boulot  ::aie::

----------


## bulbo

Questions un poil stupides:

Sur la nourriture: manger moins de viandes va aider la planete, mais oui je deviens vgtalien ds demain tient

Sur les panneaux solaires: Tu fais comment quand tu es en location ?

Sur les transports: personnellement le luxembourg est trop cher pour que je puisse m'y installer, mon entreprise est au milieu de nulle part et si j'y allais en train
1 - ca me couterait beaucoup plus cher que la voiture
2 - soit je ne ferais pas mes 8h par jour soit je rentre tout les jours chez moi aprs 10h30 du soir merci la SNCF et les correspondances.

Sur la taille de l'habitation: je vais pas entasser mes mmes dans un placard pour une question d'cologie

Bref comme d'habitude, on prend le problme a l'envers et on essaye de culpabiliser les gens au lieu de proposer de vrais solutions viable  grandes chelles.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

Pour rduire mon empreinte cologique, il faudrait :

1. que je fasse un peu plus attention  ce que je mange (manger un peu moins de viande, faire attention  la provenance des produits, acheter plus de produits de saison)

2. que je change de voiture (mme si je ne l'utilise pas beaucoup, je pourrais en prendre une qui consomme moins) et que j'achte quelques ampoules basse consommation

Mais *surtout* (et c'est assez inattendu) pour rduire mon empreinte cologique de manire significative, il faudrait :

3. *que je me trouve une copine* (pour multiplier par 2 le nombre de personnes vivant dans mon appart (voire plus par la suite...  :;): ) et pour tre plus souvent plusieurs dans la voiture)



Donc, ce que je retiens de ce test, c'est: _"faites un geste pour l'environnement: trouvez une copine pour pcaboche"_ (conomie d'environ 1 plante, quand mme !  :8O: )





> trop de questions stupides, tendancieuses (normal puisqu'colo  )


Je suis finalement assez d'accord avec Guardian.

Surtout que l'on peut arriver  la conclusion: "pour rduire votre empreinte cologique, il faut augmenter le nombre de personnes vivant dans votre foyer, c'est  dire faire des gosses qui vont polluer  leur tour". J'appelle a une preuve par l'absurde.  ::roll:: 

_... mais bon, vous pouvez quand mme me trouver une copine, a gne pas_.  :;):

----------


## mathieu

> ... mais bon, vous pouvez quand mme me trouver une copine, a gne pas


attention, quelqu'un va finir par lancer un "pcabochethon" avec pour but : Trouver un thon pour *pcaboche*

voil dj ma contribution :

----------


## pcaboche

> attention, quelqu'un va finir par lancer un "pcabochethon" avec pour but : Trouver un thon pour *pcaboche*
> 
> voil dj ma contribution :


 ::lol::  Sacr mathieu !

A dfaut de thon, je vais finir par me taper des morues...  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## cyberzoide

> Donc, ce que je retiens de ce test, c'est: _"faites un geste pour l'environnement: trouvez une copine pour pcaboche"_ (conomie d'environ 1 plante, quand mme ! )


lol

----------


## Franck.H

Moyenne : 2.99

Je mange 5 terrains de foot... j'ai toujours la dalle moi de toutes faons  ::lol::  Il faut donc 3 Terres  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

3.53

Jsuis sr que c'est le McDo qui m'a plomb  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

2.3, mais srieusement, la partie habitation est dbile, les panneaux solaires polluent normment lors de leur fabrication...
Et puis, les transports, c'est pas ma faute si je dois aller aux US pour des confs  ::(:

----------


## Pedro

Total : 2.86
Nourriture: 4.04 (Eh w  ::aie:: )
Transport: 1.94
Habitation: 1.62
je m'en sors pas trop mal finalement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## qi130

2.01

Mais des questions tendancieuses...

Jusqu' peu, EDF avait un monopole, aussi, comment demander  EDF du courant "propre" ?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Jusqu' peu, EDF avait un monopole, aussi, comment demander  EDF du courant "propre" ?


Pour l'instant, c'est sans doute l'nergie la moins polluante sur Terre...

----------


## qi130

> Pour l'instant, c'est sans doute l'nergie la moins polluante sur Terre...


Mais a dpend comment elle est produite: s'il n'y a plus de centrale au charbon (?), il en reste un bon nombre au ptrole et au gaz.

Le courant propre (vent solaire,eau) ne reprsente qu'un trs faible %age.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Mais a dpend comment elle est produite: s'il n'y a plus de centrale au charbon (?), il en reste un bon nombre au ptrole et au gaz.
> 
> Le courant propre (vent solaire,eau) ne reprsente qu'un trs faible %age.


En Allemagne, pour ne pas faire du nuclaire, ils envisagent le charbon  nouveau. Vive les Verts de chez eux...

Je parlais surtout pour EDF qui a des centrales nuclaires, et donc pour la demande de fond, c'est l'idal actuellement, les nergies "propres" ou "renouvelables" ne peuvent pas satisfaire cette demande. Ils sont idals pour les demandes de pointes (l aussi, EDF est au max pour les barrages), mais c'est tout. Ensuite, propre et renouvelable, c'est trs relatif. L'hydrolectrique a un impact significatif sur la faune et la flore (voir le Yang ts par exemple), le solaire est polluant  la construction, et on ne sait pas comment il tient  long terme (qualit des cellules), et pour l'olien, il y a un impact  plusieurs niveaux sur la faune et la flore aussi (moindre que pour l'hydrolectrique, mais il y a aussi moins de spuissance produite par hlice).

----------


## BiM

Nourriture : 5.01
Transport : 2.7
Habitation : 1.47

En quoi consommer du fromage est un mal ?  ::koi::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

2.85

Comme un adolescent genevois  ::aie::

----------


## xave

> et pour l'olien, il y a un impact  plusieurs niveaux sur la faune et la flore aussi (moindre que pour l'hydrolectrique, mais il y a aussi moins de spuissance produite par hlice).


Si tu as des sources, j'aimerai bien en savoir un peu plus sur l'impact de l'olien sur la faune et la flore environnementales.  ::):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Voir la publication Consquences sur la faune et la flore de l'implantation d'oliennes (que je viens juste de voir, mais pas de lire, mais il y a des articles unpeu partout sur le net aussi  ::): )

----------


## bulbo

> Si tu as des sources, j'aimerai bien en savoir un peu plus sur l'impact de l'olien sur la faune et la flore environnementales.


Bah le poteau y fait de l'ombre aux herbes dans le champ (a c'est pour la flore) et pis un poteau plant comme a au milieu de nulle part c'est dangereux pour le  pcore pt a la mirabelle sur son tracteur (a c'est pour la faune) et pis de temps en temps ya un piaf qui si prend un coup d'hlice  ::aie:: 

[Edit]
Ils ont peur de rien:




> En termes de mortalit les estimations varient de 0  30 oiseaux par olienne et par an selon la typologie des parcs.


La vache quel drame, 30 piafs c'est ce que je dois croiser craser sur la route en une semaine. et moi-mme je m'en mange 3 ou 4 par an .. ils jouent a la dgonfle mais ils perdent tout le temps.
J'ai encore la trace du dernier pigeon sur mon pare-brise, il jouait avec un pote a lui a rase-pare-brise, le premier est pass juste le second a fait du surf sur la vitre, je sais pas s'il a survcu  ::roll:: 


Bulbo  :;):

----------


## BiM

Il suffit d'aller te balader prs des oliennes pour t'appercevoir que toutes les pales qui tombent ne sont jamais ramasses... D'autre part, elles font trs peu de polution "classique" (mis  part les pales qui restent en pleine nature) mais elles crent de la polution sonore (ca fait un sacr boucan).

D'autre part, on rase des morceaux de forts pour les implanter. Tout ca pour constater que de toutes faons, elles fonctionnent trs peu dans l'anne parce qu'il faut que le vent est une vitesse bien prcise, et que l'olienne elle-mme ne soit pas en panne (pour s'orienter en fonction du vent par exemple).

----------


## bulbo

Ca perd ses feuilles en automne une olienne ?  ::lol:: 

Quand tu vois la taille des pales je suis surpris qu'on les laisse au sol, dans ma rgion les oliennes sont dans des champs j'imagine mal les paysans tourner autour sans rler. Sans compter que a doit pouvoir ce recycler.

Dans tout les cas, je ne pense pas que a entre en ligne de compte avec la "pollution" lie aux oliennes, plutt a une mauvaise gestion du parc.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## BiM

> Ca perd ses feuilles en automne une olienne ? 
> 
> Quand tu vois la taille des pales je suis surpris qu'on les laisse au sol, dans ma rgion les oliennes sont dans des champs j'imagine mal les paysans tourner autour sans rler. Sans compter que a doit pouvoir ce recycler.
> 
> Dans tout les cas, je ne pense pas que a entre en ligne de compte avec la "pollution" lie aux oliennes, plutt a une mauvaise gestion du parc.
> 
> Bulbo


Les champs sont rachets pour mettre des oliennes non ? Et dans ce cas, il est possible qu'ils les ramassent pour ne pas embter les agriculteurs.

Mais c'est vrai que quand on voit la taille... C'est impressionant. Et encore, c'tait pas les plus grosses oliennes que je suis alle voir.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> mais elles crent de la polution sonore (ca fait un sacr boucan).


T'a t voir quelle olienne ?  :8O: . J'habite pas loin de l'A10, une olienne a fait carrment pas de bruit  cot... . C'est un bruit d'coulement d'air.

----------


## BiM

> T'a t voir quelle olienne ? . J'habite pas loin de l'A10, une olienne a fait carrment pas de bruit  cot... . C'est un bruit d'coulement d'air.


Parce qu'elles sont a ct d'une autoroute. Je suis alle en voir dans l'Aude pas tout  fait  ct de l'autoroute et ca bruite ces conneries.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> et ca bruite ces conneries.


C'est quel genre de bruit ? (Les oliennes que j'ai vu et entendu n'en faisaient quasiment pas)

----------


## xavlours

En fait, une olienne fait peu de bruit par rapport  une route ou une rue un tant soit peu frquente, mme exprime en dB (c'est  dire en relatif par rapport au bruit moyen du coin). Et encore je suppose que tous les engins ont des pots d'chappement en bon tat.
La diffrence principale, c'est que le bruit porte beaucoup beaucoup plus loin dans le sens du vent, c'est de l'ordre du kilomtre. Dans les autres sens, c'est normal. Aprs, les tudes sont peu nombreuses, principalement parce que la traine est turbulente, ce qui est dur  modliser.

----------


## bulbo

Moi ce que j'aime c'est qu'ils ont l'air de trouver que ~30 piafs par olienne par  an c'est norme  ::mrgreen:: 

Dans ce cas il devrait commencer une vaste campagne de strilisation des chats errants... je connais pas le ratio piafs par an d'un matou, mais a mon avis on est loin des 30.

Et une chatte en chaleur c'est bien bruyant aussi, surtout quand elle est sous ta fentre.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## ggnore

D'o qu'elles sont les pintes cologiques ? ::chin::

----------


## al1_24

Je me suis amus  calculer mon empreinte "empreinte cologique" (2.24).
Mais je n'ai pas vu qu'on prenait en compte le fait que ma _grosse_ voiture transportait le plus souvent 5  7 personnes  ::roll:: 

[HS assum]
En relisant la signature de *ggnore*, j'ai repens  la suite :



> _Donne un poisson  un homme et tu le nourris pour un jour,
> Apprends-lui  pcher et tu le nourris pour toujours._


_.. et en plus, tu pourras lui vendre du fil et des hameons._ 
[/HS]

----------


## bulbo

> [HS assum]
> En relisant la signature de *ggnore*, j'ai repens  la suite :
> 
> _.. et en plus, tu pourras lui vendre du fil et des hameons._ 
> [/HS]


Et pour continuer le HS, tu peux aussi lui vendre le bateau bi-moteur pour la pche en haute mer ainsi que la remorque pour le bateau et comme la caisse du gars est un peu limite pour tracter l'ensemble, tu lui fourgues une merco a 300 chevaux.

Initialement le gars tait juste venu acheter une boite de thon et des tampons, du coup tu lui as dit "Si ton week-end est foutu pourquoi t'irais pas a la pche ?"

Bulbo  ::aie::

----------


## ggnore

Si j'ai tout bien compris ma signature est un appel au libralisme dcomplex ?
Dans le mme ordre d'ide :
Ghandi,  faire sa tafiole, il provoque ! Une incitation au meurtre que j'vous dis ! ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

Ces histoires de pche et de libralisme, a me rappelle une blague, parue dans la section "humour" de DVP:



> un mexicain vient de pecher 3/4 poissons...
> un dialogue commence :
> 
> consultant : combien de temps vous a t'il fallu pour les capturer ?
> 
> mexicain : pas tres longtemps, repond le mexicain.
> 
> consultant : mais alors, pourquoi n'etes-vous pas reste plus longtemps pour en attraper plus?
> 
> ...

----------


## denisC

> Et pour continuer le HS, tu peux aussi lui vendre le bateau bi-moteur pour la pche en haute mer ainsi que la remorque pour le bateau et comme la caisse du gars est un peu limite pour tracter l'ensemble, tu lui fourgues une merco a 300 chevaux.


TU vois que c'est pas si HS que a, on retrouve l'empreinte cologique. Si en plus tu lui vends une barbecue electrique pour son poisson, il est cuit, parce que l'electricit, soit elle est nuclaire et a polue et c'est ml, soit elle est propre, mais c'est bruyant et a tue les piafs (et c'est ml).

Vivement le retour au tout charbon!

----------


## ggnore

LA solution c'est la dcroissance. Il faudrait que tous les humains aient un bilan cologique positif pour qu'on puisse seulement rver d'arrter le processus.

Comment imaginez vous la dcroissance ? Je veux 2 copies doubles, vous avez 2 heures  ::aie::

----------


## denisC

> Comment imaginez vous la dcroissance ? Je veux 2 copies doubles, vous avez 2 heures


Une plus petite voiture pour bulbo?

----------


## bulbo

> Une plus petite voiture pour bulbo?


Dj que je n'ai qu'un diesel de 120 chevaux, tu voudrais en plus me restreindre  ::aie:: 

Bulbo  :;):

----------

